# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Erg veel last van oor pijn. en slikken

## rafaelo

halli ik heb since gister een heele naare oorpijn vooral als ik moet slikken doet het echt pijn durg soms niet meer te slikken en dan begint me oor ook te steeken. ik heb van me zelf erg veel oor smeer in me oren maar of het daar door komt weet ik niet. 3 maandjes trug had ik ook zomaar in eens een x een keelonsteking me adams appel is onder ook rood? wat kan je hier het beste aan doen ik word echt gek van me ooren en keel brrrr. hartelijk dank

----------

